# PCOS and Metformin



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

As some of you may know we are now heading down the adoption route, which we are relieved and excited about. 

However, in the last 12 months or so my PCOS which was only diagnosed this year is getting worse and worse. I have never had spots even when a teenager but it is getting worse and worse, I am becoming hairier and hairier which I hate and am forever using wax strips all over the place! I ovulate fine but am not happy with having to live with these symptoms.

I have an appointment to see my gynacologist next month to discuss but have to be careful that I am not looking like I am still TTC because of the adoption. All i want is something to stop all these yuk side effects. Do any of you know whether Metformin would help aleviate any of this?

I have done a bit of research and have discovered that if you have diabetes in your family you may be more prone to this *type* of PCOS where by you still ovulate etc and Metformin may be able to help. We have loads of diabetes in our family (my mum and her sister amongst others)

I really dont want to be put on the pill or anything and am just wondering if this may be worth asking about?

Any suggestions

Thanks in advance

Lou xxxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Lou,

   with you adoption path!! wow you must be excited

I too have pcos, and get most of the side affects, including being bald...... but still grow hair where i don't want it, but falls out where i do want it!! typical    

Anyway, i am also on metformin, as we are 2 weeks into a medicated FET, i am not sure about all the benefits of metformin but have been told by my clinic that it can help the hairy problem, and that it can regulate ovulation and in some women help with the weight problems   Having said all that i have had nothing but bad side affects from the metformin and am hoping it settles down very soon, i would say it is definitely worth speaking to the GP or your consultant, and see what advise he gives you...... everything is worth looking into  

Much love and best wishes, keep us informed on you adoption and your health !!!    
Donna xx xx xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for your reply Donna

Much love

Lou xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Lou

Was just browsing and wanted to ask have you thought about trying to get referred to an endocrinologist rather than a gynae (this may look better for adoption purposes) who should look at the hormone imbalances etc that cause PCOS rather than the gynae side of it.  You will most likely get metformin or some dietary advice which may help control the symptoms.  Also do a little research into the herb Saw Palmetto as this can apparantly help control the testosterone which causes the hair growth (less aftificial than the pill).

Best wishes.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

aww thanks for that, will ask xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

lou.. collette harris has a book called pcos and diet.. in it there is a whole list of complimentary therapies and tablets to cure/help certain problems associated with pcos.. i use it to refer to about my acne..
It might be worth a look. i got mine cheap off amazon for ABOUT 3 QUID..!!

Good luck with the adoption....
I am on met and find it helps with the pcos tummy bloating, and has seemed to cut down on a bit of hairyness.  ut i wasnt so hairy to start with..


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for that Juli will take a look


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi lou!

hope the adoption process is going well for you

I saw an endocrinologist rather than a gynae and seemed to get more sense out of him than the gynea about my pcos, metformin certainly helped me with some of my pcos symptoms especially the hair!! 
I asked my gp recently about staying on the metformin after my clomid finishes as we are then having a break from ttc and have applied to foster. he said he was very happy to still prescribe it for me. Have you had a glucose intolerance test? as this can help with finding out if metformin would be good for you too

hope this helps

love
suzie xx


----------

